# Hand grinders



## Ashley (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi

Im just looking at buying a hand grinder for now to get started. I'm sure this has been answered many times before but what would be recommended? Is their much difference between the polex and the hario medium? Also tamp, is their one that is recommended for a starter? Many thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ashley. Not sure there's much difference between Porlex and Hario. Have owned a Porlex and, for the price, it's a useful grinder. Can you tell us a bit more about what you want to use the grinder for? As for tampers - standard portafilter size is 58mm. Have a look around. Motta do a reasonably priced one around £14.00 - see Cream Supplies. Paying a bit more - Made by Knock do some lovely custom ones.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

i have a porlex and although being a pain to manual grind all the time it grinds plenty fine enough for espresso and gives a consistant grind as well so all good.

just need to upgrade now so got a sj coming next weekend so the porlex will be used on the go with the aeropress i just ordered!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 27, 2014)

It is going to be used with a gaggia classic for espresso. I was looking at the porlex on Amazon and the hario popped up next to it. It's clear bowl just looked useful to see what was going on.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I use mine with a classic. I did look at both but thought the porlex looked a bit better and the few posts i read were leaning towards the polex being better. What also swayed me was hasbean doing a offer if it was bought with a sample pack of beans!


----------

